

A better way to conduct remote interviews - fekberg
http://codassium.com/

======
jhandl
Doesn't work for me. The language selector seems to change on its own, the
right pane never finishes "Loading...", the feedback button opens a blank
page.

Also, the start page shows that the right pane is for the camera view of the
participants. Why would I want to see the interviewee's face? I want to know
how they think, not how they look.

A better use of that space would be a drawing tool, as sometimes it's easier
to explain something by making a diagram. Build that and I'll use it.

~~~
fekberg
Not everyone can draw nicely with a mouse, better draw something on a pen and
paper and show in the webcam then?

I prefer seeing the interviewer during the interview, don't know why but
that's my personal preference.

Indeed seems a bit buggy..

~~~
jhandl
Hmm, but video takes much more bandwidth and having communication problems is
the last thing you want during an interview. Also, does this have sound? Would
be pretty useless without sound.

~~~
fekberg
I imagine it does, will have to experiment with it later.

